# Have I understood this correctly



## DTPCHEMICALS

E Mail i have just received from a policeman friend.


IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD
LABOR.

IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU ARE DETAINED INDEFINITELY.

IF YOU CROSS THE AFGHAN BORDER ILLEGALLY, YOU GET SHOT.

IF YOU CROSS THE SAUDI ARABIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE JAILED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CHINESE BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU MAY NEVER BE HEARD FROM
AGAIN.

IF YOU CROSS THE VENEZUELAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE BRANDED A SPY
AND YOUR FATE WILL BE SEALED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CUBAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE THROWN INTO POLITICAL
PRISON TO ROT.



IF YOU CROSS THE U.K. BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET


A JOB,


A DRIVERS LICENSE,


NATIONAL INSURANCE CARD,


SOCIAL SECURITY BENIFITS,


FAMILY CREDIT,


CREDIT CARDS,


SUBSIDIZED RENT OR A LOAN TO BUY A HOUSE,


FREE EDUCATION,


FREE HEALTH CARE,


A REPRESENTATIVE IN PARLIAMENT,


YOU CAN VOTE YOU CAN EVEN RUN AS AN MP,


OR START YOUR OWN POLITICAL PARTY!


LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU CAN DEMONSTRATE IN THE STREET AND BURN OUR FLAG AND
IF WE STOP YOU WE ARE CLASSED AS RACIST


----------



## loddy

I bet that will be reported

Loddy


----------



## Spacerunner

Just goes to show what a nice bunch us Brits are.


----------



## karlb

some even get a blue badge!!   

(goes to get coat)


----------



## firewood

iam so glad others feel the same as i do


----------



## wp1234

But we will get our reward in heaven ------ won't we !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Smart @rse Karl :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

tony


----------



## MrsW

karlb said:


> some even get a blue badge!!
> 
> (goes to get coat)


Heavens above! You've bashed blue badge users half to death recently. Could you find a different group of society to moan about for a while please!

Thanks!!


----------



## jimmyd0g

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> E Mail i have just received from a policeman friend.
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD
> LABOR.
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU ARE DETAINED INDEFINITELY.
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE AFGHAN BORDER ILLEGALLY, YOU GET SHOT.
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE SAUDI ARABIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE JAILED.
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE CHINESE BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU MAY NEVER BE HEARD FROM
> AGAIN.
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE VENEZUELAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE BRANDED A SPY
> AND YOUR FATE WILL BE SEALED.
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE CUBAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE THROWN INTO POLITICAL
> PRISON TO ROT.
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE U.K. BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET
> 
> A JOB,
> 
> A DRIVERS LICENSE,
> 
> NATIONAL INSURANCE CARD,
> 
> SOCIAL SECURITY BENIFITS,
> 
> FAMILY CREDIT,
> 
> CREDIT CARDS,
> 
> SUBSIDIZED RENT OR A LOAN TO BUY A HOUSE,
> 
> FREE EDUCATION,
> 
> FREE HEALTH CARE,
> 
> A REPRESENTATIVE IN PARLIAMENT,
> 
> YOU CAN VOTE YOU CAN EVEN RUN AS AN MP,
> 
> OR START YOUR OWN POLITICAL PARTY!
> 
> LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU CAN DEMONSTRATE IN THE STREET AND BURN OUR FLAG AND
> IF WE STOP YOU WE ARE CLASSED AS RACIST


So you really wish we were on the same level as some of the most repressive regimes in the world?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

no
dave p


----------



## wp1234

jimmyd0g said:


> So you really wish we were on the same level as some of the most repressive regimes in the world?


Is it a choice we have to make - No I don't think so just a bit of common sense would do it !! 
We Brits have'nt even got the cahoonas to deport illegals nowdays.

_Mod Note Edited to correct the accidental misquote :wink: _


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wp1234
I did not write that. jimmyd0g did

dave p

No offence taken.


----------



## clodhopper2006

I'm struggling to see the point of these comparisons.


----------



## 91502

Makes you glad you work hard and pay taxes.
Roll on retirement.


----------



## Zuma

Another email cut and pasted from across the pond :?


----------



## Stanner

Zuma said:


> Another email cut and pasted from across the pond :?


Exactly, it isn't true in the UK.

In fact as I understand it asylum seekers (of whatever sort) are actually forbidden to work.

Yes a typical cut and paste of typical US [email protected]

Must have been from one of the police that prefer not to be out in the cold..................... :roll:


----------



## tinkering

JP off topic perhaps

Please do not forget that in retirement you will be paying more tax because your pension is classed as earned income, so although you and me and others received tax relief on our pension savings we now pay three times that amount in income tax 8O 

Dave 

Many a true word spoken in jest :lol: The gates to the UK have been left open wide for to long , and it appears that the country is so broke and heavily laden with debt that it cannot even afford put grit on the pavements or roads ,however IF all the unemployed where given a shovel and a broom :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les :wink:


----------



## wp1234

Stanner said:


> Zuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact as I understand it asylum seekers (of whatever sort) are actually forbidden to work.
> 
> quote]
> 
> MMMMM ...........
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...NHS-public-bodies-break-immigration-laws.html
Click to expand...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The policeman lives 4 doors from me. Not across the pond.
He probably sent it in a light hearted manner, the same as I took it.

Look at the land gangs, prostitution, low paid manual jobs, even mps cleaners.

I am sure you will find illegal imigrants working, they cannot live on nothing.

Dave p


----------



## clodhopper2006

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The policeman lives 4 doors from me. Not across the pond.
> He probably sent it in a light hearted manner, the same as I took it.
> 
> Look at the land gangs, prostitution, low paid manual jobs, even mps cleaners.
> 
> I am sure you will find illegal imigrants working, they cannot live on nothing.
> 
> Dave p


It is from the States as you'll see if you google it. You'll find it's been coppied and pasted directly from one of thousands upon thousands of sites where it has been roundly slated, largely on the irrelevancy of the comparisons.


----------



## wp1234

clodhopper2006 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> He probably sent it in a light hearted manner, the same as I took it.
> 
> quote]
> As did most of us apart from .....
Click to expand...


----------



## clodhopper2006

wp12342 said:


> As did most of us apart from .....


Happy to say I so no reason to see anything lighthearted in it. I mean whats light hearted about these kind of provocative statements? Would you be happy if you were told for example your house had burnt down (in a light hearted manner)?


----------



## wp1234

clodhopper2006 said:


> wp12342 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As did most of us apart from .....
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to say I so no reason to see anything lighthearted in it. I mean whats light hearted about these kind of provocative statements? Would you be happy if you were told for example your house had burnt down (in a light hearted manner)?
Click to expand...

See your point but I guess some animal lovers wouldn't find your decapitated two legged horse avatar funny either - lucky we are all so different I guess ....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Maybe should have posted in jokes and trivia.
Then some not so light hearted comments would not have been made.
Dave p :wink:


----------



## Penquin

Following discussions with DTP this thread is now being moved - it was intended as a joke and has been posted in a similar fashion in more than 7 countries I have so far discovered out of 46,600 Google hits for the first line only!

Please treat it in the light-hearted manner that it was intended to show,

thanks,

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Maybe should have posted in jokes and trivia.
> Then some not so light hearted comments would not have been made.
> Dave p :wink:


Aye :roll:


----------



## HarleyDave

Bl**dy H*ll folks!

If something looks like a duck and sounds like a duck do you really need a sign round it's neck saying "I am a Duck" to recognise it as a duck?/

FFS!

Get a grip...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006

HarleyDave said:


> Bl**dy H*ll folks!
> 
> If something looks like a duck and sounds like a duck do you really need a sign round it's neck saying "I am a Duck" to recognise it as a duck?/
> 
> FFS!
> 
> Get a grip...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Very amusingly put Dave, now perhaps you'll tell me what I should have picked up on in the OP that would have told me this was a duck. Looked awfully like racist agitation to me so I cant wait for you to recalibrate me.


----------



## wp1234

[/quote] I cant wait for you to recalibrate me.[/quote]

Speechless !! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## clodhopper2006

wp1234 said:


> Speechless !! :roll: :roll: :roll:


So it would seem :lol: :lol:


----------

